# live 8-10" mullet ?



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't throw this on 150# 8' leader Soooooo how would you rig it? uni to uni leader ?' and hook size type? loop knot on hook
thanks,


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Since this is on Tarpon board, you are rigging for tarpon. The one I caught with Curtiss cash was 100# mono tied to big circle hook. Not sure about size. He was using 6 to 8 oz sinker. The 100# mono was tied to braid on the reel. We just dropped the weighted line straight down from boat. Not sure you could cast this setup. Andy Mills uses a Homer Rhode loop knot to tie the hook (Fly) to the shock leader which ranges from 40# to 80#.

I am not sure what you are setting up. I believe that the Albright knot is used a lot to tie the mono to braid. I believe the Alberto knot is a modified Albright.

Are you trying to cast a 8" mullet into the surf?

Joe


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

right on the money Backcast... that 1lb mullet probably isn't going far. Even if it could be done on a surf rod I don't think you could get enough speed to cast it far.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

4ft of 60lb fluro with an 8/0 maybe a little bigger. 

I don't think you need a real long leader on tarpon most of the time and shorter leader is easier to cast. (When casting baits, if trolling/drifting I make them longer since you just let line out)
It's usually more of a lob than cast with the bigger baits. 

If the bait is willing to cooperate, just a little toss and let them swim their way. Keep the rod high and keep as much line out of the water so the bait isn't having to pull against it. 


Cody C


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

How far out in the surf should you drop your mullet? Never fished for tarpon. I have 80 lb braid on my surf rod and would like to give it a try. I cast net mullet and sometime get a big one, but I throw it back.


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Should have mentioned more my experience - the scenario is that I am in my boat, marking and seeing bait, thinking I'm in fish, I have two or more coonpops out and I'm wanting to get out a live bait on a Cabo 60 or Saragosa 8000. What would the shortest length of and weight of floro and what hook. I can get it rigged. I may do a bottom rig but my preference would be a hook and a bait.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

garyatcb said:


> Should have mentioned more my experience - the scenario is that I am in my boat, marking and seeing bait, thinking I'm in fish, I have two or more coonpops out and I'm wanting to get out a live bait on a Cabo 60 or Saragosa 8000. What would the shortest length of and weight of floro and what hook. I can get it rigged. I may do a bottom rig but my preference would be a hook and a bait.


I would go with a smaller lighter shank circle 8/0 or 9/0 possibly. The lighter the hook the harder it is for them to shake. Hook him throught he nose and get as much hook exposed as possible. I would think 60# mono leader leader like someone said is plenty.


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Great, I have those, also will be using live crab as in Fl but not with a cork (as Fl) with balloon


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We've caught plenty of big tarpon with three feet of leader. You just want to avoid parting the line on those sandpaper lips and gill plates. Mostly the lipsâ€” the plates aren't that sharp, like they are with snook.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yes you can*



troutsupport said:


> right on the money Backcast... that 1lb mullet probably isn't going far. Even if it could be done on a surf rod I don't think you could get enough speed to cast it far.


,

and we do so regularly, I think from what I read he is using a top shot of 150# mono - tied to whatever - an albright knot works just fine as long as you use a non-levelwind reel, we use 8' custom fiberglass rods/3/0 Avet reels for Tarpon we sling mullet regularly over 45 yards from boat, even with a three foot c -rig -

You swing the bait to one side of the boat and do an under/overhand cast to the stars - we pitch big mullet up to 14" at times and we use 65# braid with 150-200# mono topshots - takes practice and if you backlash you will snap off your terminal gear at the knot - --

Offshore where we encounter most of our fish you can either play one for an hour or make it quit - so most folks I see go undergunned --


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

THAt's what I'm talking about! thanks Tureblue and all. I'm usually on 180 floro at the hook but that's hard to tie. Mono is easier (to tie) Swivel crimp but prefer doubling the 50# braid and using uni knots. so I'm going with 3', possibly drop to 150 mono and stay with the 50# braid. I'm going to have to play with the hooks tho. Now if I can get a window around these storms. That's the main problem. I'm out.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Of course the Pass is sanded up pretty bad these days, and nothing like a few years ago. You can wade across 90 percent of it, and that ain't good for tarpon. Most people just stay offshore and cruise up and down the coast, and look for them.


----------

